# Chocolate, or Vanilla?



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2015)

Who will win?

#ChocolateSupporters

#VanillaSupporters


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jun 9, 2015)

It depends on what I'm eating.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> It depends on what I'm eating.



But overall, if you were given a lifetime supply of chocolate, or a lifetime supply of vanilla, which one would you choose?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2015)

EDIT: Dang double post glitch


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 9, 2015)

Vanilla all the way baby.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 9, 2015)

How could anyone not pick chocolate? Vanilla is so..._vanilla_


----------



## piichinu (Jun 9, 2015)

vanilla. i hate chocolate


----------



## tumut (Jun 9, 2015)

I hate chocolate ice cream, but I love pretty much everything else anyway. And there's a lot more you can do with chocolate than vanilla,unless you're just talking about ice cream here.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jun 9, 2015)

Wheres the mixed flavor??? We need some mixed pride. Fot me, if it has to much vanilla in the vanilla or too much chocolate in the chocolate I wont eat it.


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> It depends on what I'm eating.



Me too. It really depends. 


dfgdkgljdlfsjg if i had to chose one I guess I'd go vanilla because chocolate is a lot more rich than vanilla, so I'd probs feel more like **** if I were to eat chocolate than vanilla #health


----------



## oreo (Jun 9, 2015)

milk chocolate, white chocolate, dark chocolate
give me chocolate baby


----------



## Javocado (Jun 9, 2015)

where is strawberry
#racist


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2015)

Riley said:


> Who will win?
> 
> #ChocolateSupporters
> 
> #VanillaSupporters



it depends on the other person i guess

if we are talking food, vanilla. i cant eat most chocolate anyways due to nut allergy.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2015)

Javocado said:


> where is strawberry
> #racist



XD


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Strawberry. 

im just kidding. Vanilla all the way


----------



## Beige (Jun 9, 2015)

What the heck. why is this even a discussion. chocolate all the way


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 9, 2015)

I choose strawberry.


----------



## Liseli (Jun 9, 2015)

I'd prefer both, but I lean towards chocolate.


----------



## Tessie (Jun 9, 2015)

Chocolate.....x_x




Chocolate over vanilla all day every day.


----------



## Ashuro (Jun 9, 2015)

... Chocolate ?
Did you say... Chocolate ??
(The true knows)


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 9, 2015)

If it's a frozen thing, vanilla. I can't do excessive amounts of chocolate.

That being said, white chocolate is hideous


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jun 9, 2015)

Chocolate is the best!


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 9, 2015)

Chocolate. Because chocolate always understands; it doesn't ask silly questions. :'3


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 9, 2015)

neither

strawberry!!!!


----------



## rariorana (Jun 9, 2015)

Vanilla, because chocolate makes my stomach sick.


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 9, 2015)

Both.

And that's all I'll say.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 9, 2015)

Neapolitan.

It's like having vanilla, chocolate, and strawberry all at one time.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2015)

BUMP


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 9, 2015)

piimisu said:


> vanilla. i hate chocolate



sorry, this is totally unrelated but i love your signature! its so cute omg.


----------



## Greninja (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2015)

Greninja said:


>



LOL I remember that guy


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Jun 10, 2015)

Vanilla....chocolate tickles my throat....I know it's strange


----------



## Folia (Jun 10, 2015)

#teamswirl

But if I ABSOLUTELY had to choose between one or the other, it'd have to be vanilla. Only because it's a little easier for me to get tired of chocolate.


----------



## TarzanGirl (Jun 10, 2015)

Is this about ice cream then? I like vanilla bean ice cream with hot fudge on top of it....


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 10, 2015)

I generally prefer chocolate flavoured things, but for ice-cream, I do prefer vanilla, strangely enough!


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 10, 2015)

I love chocolate, but when I think of milkshakes, icecream, pudding, I go for vanilla. So I have to give it to vanilla.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jun 10, 2015)

i like both. but chocolate is preferred


----------



## maple22 (Jun 10, 2015)

both are great, but chocolate.


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Chocolate is part of my soul<3


----------



## Beige (Jun 11, 2015)

i cant believe vanilla's winning. I'm shocked, and frankly disappointed


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2015)

Beige said:


> i cant believe vanilla's winning. I'm shocked, and frankly disappointed



Me too.  I voted for chocolate.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 12, 2015)

Beige said:


> i cant believe vanilla's winning. I'm shocked, and frankly disappointed



because you didn't vote the superior choice?


----------



## Feloreena (Jun 12, 2015)

It really depends what it is. I prefer vanilla ice cream to chocolate ice cream, but chocolate overall is just better. I voted chocolate for that reason.


----------



## Tao (Jun 12, 2015)

Chocolate I guess? I'm not that fond of either really.


I prefer strawberry flavored things


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jun 12, 2015)

Chocolate all the way!


----------



## Bunnybea (Jun 13, 2015)

Vanilla all the way!


----------



## Astro Cake (Jun 13, 2015)

Chocolate, but desserts that are too chocolatey make me nauseous.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 13, 2015)

Chocolate


----------



## honeymoo (Jun 13, 2015)

I don't really eat anything of either flavor because I'm basically a rabbit, but when I get milkshakes or ice cream it's usually vanilla, though chocolate shakes and french fries are really good.. I don't know, I'll say vanilla.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 14, 2015)

Dat vanilla bean tho. It's my favorite ice cream ever!


----------



## Pearls (Jun 14, 2015)

I don't like chocolate flavoured things so I voted vanilla


----------



## Imbri (Jun 14, 2015)

Assuming it's something made with real, high-quality vanilla, that'll beat chocolate any day.

I find most chocolate foods to be either too sweet, too heavy, or too cloying, so my vote definitely goes to vanilla.


----------



## earthquake (Jun 14, 2015)

chocolate all day every day, obviously.

i have this theory that the older people get, the more they drift from chocolate and the more they like vanilla. maybe its a stretch, but it applies to most people i know, so who knows?

vanilla's not too bad - if there's no chocolate available!


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 14, 2015)

Vanilla!! My favorite flavor ever is strawberry, though~


----------



## spunkystella (Jun 14, 2015)

Vanilla all day every day bay bay XD


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 15, 2015)

i would probably choose vanilla, but it does depend on what im eating, and how often i eat it.. i get tired of things easily so i have to rotate my foods. but if strawberry was an option id probably pick that because i love strawberry ice cream. (my favourite is green tea flavour though ^.^)


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 15, 2015)

It really depends on the type of Vanilla but I definitely prefer Chocolate anyday.


----------



## Lmaze (Jun 15, 2015)

chocolate of course! but I am also not opposed to vanilla with chocolate syrup...


----------



## goey0614 (Jun 15, 2015)

Vanilla ...not really like chocolate


----------



## sizzles (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm eating Cadburys right now, so I'm not voting vanilla


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2015)

Lmaze said:


> chocolate of course! but I am also not opposed to vanilla with chocolate syrup...




This too, as well as regular milk with some Hershey's Chocolate syrup mixed in.  MMM...


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2015)

BUMP.


Live my thread, LIVE!!!  Ahahaha It's alive, IT'S ALIVE!


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 1, 2015)

Chocolate


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2015)

Chocolate's almost caught up!  Just 3 votes away!


----------



## Stil (Jul 1, 2015)

Vanilla fur dayyzzzzz


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2015)

C u c c o said:


> Vanilla fur dayyzzzzz



Narghhhhh, Vanilla is getting away again!  D:


----------



## Stil (Jul 1, 2015)

Space Dandy said:


> Narghhhhh, Vanilla is getting away again!  D:



I mean.. Chocolate is good and everything, but those vanilla beans......There is something about those vanilla beans...


----------



## doveling (Jul 1, 2015)

depends ah!!
chocolate is nice on cake and cookies, but vanilla icecream is great..

im stuck


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2015)

peoyne said:


> depends ah!!
> chocolate is nice on cake and cookies, but vanilla icecream is great..
> 
> im stuck



You must decide one or the other.  Will it be the deep, rich chocolate, or the smooth, refined vanilla?


----------



## Stil (Jul 1, 2015)

Space Dandy said:


> You must decide one or the other.  Will it be the deep, rich chocolate, or the smooth, refined vanilla?



Jeez, how you described that almost makes me want chocolate more xD


----------



## shunishu (Jul 1, 2015)

chocolate and vanilla work pretty well together, no?


----------



## Rasha (Jul 1, 2015)

VANILLA
wait, it won this poll? and I thought I was so special


----------



## Beardo (Jul 1, 2015)

I prefer swirl


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2015)

Beardo said:


> I prefer swirl



LOL at the analogy you gave.


----------



## Geoni (Jul 1, 2015)

Soft serve swirl my friend, soft serve swirl.


----------



## brutalitea (Jul 1, 2015)

I love me some chocolate, mm hmm.


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jul 1, 2015)

soft serve swirl is the best, i agree


----------



## Chris (Jul 1, 2015)

The majority of the time vanilla. 

But to combine the two, I do have a love of vanilla truffles.


----------



## JCnator (Jul 1, 2015)

Although I love soft served swirl combining with vanilla and chocolate, vanilla would just easily dominate over chocolate. Let's face it, the former tastes greater when it's cold. As for the latter, I'd rather eat a chocolate bar for tasting the actual chocolate, as it being colder makes it taste less.


----------



## LunaLight (Jul 1, 2015)

Gonna have to say vanilla. Although I love my chocolate, too much of it is just... Ick.


----------



## riummi (Jul 1, 2015)

i like to get both lol you know the "swirl" option


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Jul 1, 2015)

Vanilla cuz im allergic to chocolate


----------



## Flowergender (Jul 1, 2015)

Vanilla is too bland for me, but at the same time chocolate is too overwhelming for me after a few bites so I always have to drink a tall glass of water with it. But vanilla is just....ehh, almost like it didn't try enough and chocolate tried to hard.





Chocolate is still better though.


----------



## peachy13 (Jul 1, 2015)

Depends on my mood, but I'm feeling chocolate today!


----------



## CreakySilver (Jul 3, 2015)

Vanilla is okay, but chocolate is my love.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 3, 2015)

I like chocolate more, most vanilla flavored stuff isn't good IMO


----------



## jobby47 (Jul 3, 2015)

I like Chocolate more.


----------



## Pinkatze (Jul 3, 2015)

Vanilla all the way. It's rare that I prefer something with chocolate over vanilla.


----------



## Danielle (Jul 3, 2015)

It depends on what I'm eating but chocolate wins by a tiny bit.

Unless we're talking scents then I'd rather smell like vanilla than chocolate.


----------



## agentvenom (Jul 6, 2015)

chocoooooolate


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 9, 2015)

chocolate for the most part c: I always loved vanilla as a kid though. it fluctuates


----------



## kris13 (Jul 9, 2015)

Vanilla definitely. Unless it's candy, like Hershey's or something. I always get vanilla ice cream, cake, milkshakes, etc.


----------



## Garrus (Jul 9, 2015)

chocolate mmmm​


----------



## Heyden (Jul 9, 2015)

Vanilla ftw


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 9, 2015)

Vanilla extract itself is wonderful! It brings out the flavors of a lot of stuff... Like chocolate. Ha. sorry I'm a food nut  I do love chocolate though... But I like vanilla in my hot chocolate, makes it richer. <3


----------



## SlightlyPuzzled (Jul 9, 2015)

Mmmm.... chocoooolate -drools--spaces- Ah, what? You say something? 

Chocolate all the way. I make chocolate milkshakes a lot and they are delicious. Just dump in a bunch of sauce and yummy


----------



## Mekan1 (Jul 9, 2015)

CHOOOOOOOOOOOOCLATEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 9, 2015)

Le chocolat est moi favori. I'm not a big fan of vanilla (unless it's like vanilla and fudge, which I like).


----------



## jingleishere (Jul 9, 2015)

The results at this point are surprisingly close! 80 C to 81 V. #IAmTheSwingVote


----------



## samsquared (Jul 10, 2015)

This should be our next Splatfest. Signal boost this


----------



## Espurr (Jul 10, 2015)

It was inevitable.


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 10, 2015)

A tie?! I'm shocked, I thought for sure vanilla would be winning.

Though, I'm a chocolate guy.


----------



## grufflepuff (Jul 10, 2015)

My vote tied it up, at least for now! So far it's at 85 and 85. Nice!

But it really depends. Are you asking about ice cream? Vanilla ice cream all the way, but I do love chocolate for a lot of other things. I prefer mocha-flavored coffee over vanilla-flavored coffee, for example. I like chocolate cake more than white/yellow/vanilla cake (not quite the same thing, I know, but ehhhhh). I freaking love chocolate in almost all its forms, but vanilla is pretty darn good too.


----------



## l24NDY (Jul 10, 2015)

Vanilla. Chocolate as well. Mainly vanilla.


----------



## Cazqui (Jul 10, 2015)

Strawberry.


----------



## Ashtot (Jul 10, 2015)

everyone who voted vanilla is racist obviously


----------



## mintellect (Jul 10, 2015)

I voted based on ice cream flavor, it was tough but I chose vannila. What I love about vannila ice cream is that it's like a blank canvas, you can add anything to it and it'll taste good.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ashtot said:


> everyone who voted vanilla is racist obviously



A person who voted chocolate could be considered racist aswell tbh.


----------



## nue (Jul 10, 2015)

This is literally heart jerking as I stopped eating chocolate and vanilla separately. Every time I order yogurt or ice cream it has to be both. 

Shedding tears over here tbh


----------



## Byngo (Jul 10, 2015)

Chocolate is way better.... Vanilla is much too bland


----------



## kwhomp (Jul 11, 2015)

Id prefer a swirl, but if it came down, vanilla.
Chocolate is way too rich, and could only stand 2 or 3 bites of it


----------



## Chunkybunneh (Jul 11, 2015)

OOOOOOOOO i made the tie vote between chocolate and vanilla hehehe. I love chocolate more than vanilla because you know... once you go black you never go back haha jk. But seriously though, mint chocolate chip is the best.


----------



## louise23 (Jul 11, 2015)

I really like chocolate


----------



## Thunder (Jul 11, 2015)

Are we talking any type of chocolate here or should i assume milk is the default choice

i might roll with white chocolate but i ended up voting for vanilla ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## puppy (Jul 11, 2015)

Chunkybunneh said:


> OOOOOOOOO i made the tie vote between chocolate and vanilla hehehe. I love chocolate more than vanilla because you know... once you go black you never go back haha jk. But seriously though, mint chocolate chip is the best.


.......... anyway,


it depends on what im eating. sometimes the chocolate stuff is too sweet. i love chocolate cake better but i prefer vanilla ice cream


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 11, 2015)

Wow, the poll is almost 50/50.

I voted for Vanilla


----------



## zoetrope (Jul 11, 2015)

Vanilla.  The flavor is actually really exotic.  One might even say that it is anything but vanilla.

//Ba dum tchiss


----------



## Klave (Jul 14, 2015)

Although I do like vanilla, it's chocolate all the way~
It just tastes too great!


----------



## Eve (Jul 14, 2015)

Eh... I don't really like chocolate... and vanilla is super great, so you can guess what I voted for.


----------



## Derpykat (Jul 14, 2015)

Well... Depends.
When it comes to chocolate, I just like regular chocolate...
But when it comes to flavors, such as ice cream flavors, I go for Vanilla...
Vanilla.


----------



## Chanyeol (Jul 14, 2015)

That's a difficult choice.. But I need chocolate in my life.
I could cope with being vanilla-less.. Maybe.. ever.. xD
I'll still go for chocolate though!


----------



## Owen Grady (Jul 15, 2015)

vanilla man​


----------

